# Coffee Can bread



## LadyCook61 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone try coffee can bread ?  I want to try something different and make this but all we have is the 2 lb can.  Most recipes I've found call for 2 - one pound cans , so I guess I could put the whole batter in one can. 
Any tried and true recipes ?


----------



## Dina (Sep 19, 2008)

The baking time is about 25 minutes for the one pound cans.  I would just double up on the baking time.  Good luck.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 19, 2008)

LadyCook61,

How strange that you should ask for this recipe. Last night I attended a local church group that call themselves the _"Cooking & Baking Club."_ A friend invited me to attend because the theme for this month was BREADS, and I had introduced my friend to NYT, though she has not had the time to make it yet. I just happened to have two fresh loaves from making the Parchment Paper tutorial on Wednesday, so I said I would attend and bring the NYT for everyone to sample. As expected, it was a big hit and I was e-mailing my recipe to a number of the ladies when I got home. I also brought my spray bottle of evoo and Corabba's Seasoning Mix. Major Hit!!

There were 9 Sweet Bread recipes there to sample (I had the only yeast bread), and one of them was Boston Brown Bread that the gal cooked in the oven at the church, so we could have it fresh when it came out of the oven. She made them in screw cap coffee cans that her grandmother used to make this recipe in, which were from the 1930's. I forgot my camera, so I could not get a pic. She said she had two more of the cans that she found over the years at flea markets and antique shops, with the last one costing her $50. I think I'll just use a regular coffee can and wire the foil over the top when I make it.

Anyway, she gave me a piece of the bread to take home and share with DW, and I was just having a piece of it with butter and a cup of coffee for a snack. Here's what it looks like:







She shared the recipe with everyone, and I can tell you that it is a very good bread. Here it is:

Boston Brown Bread

1 Cup sugar                
1/2  Cup molasses
1 tsp. salt                
3 Tbsp. vegetable oil
2/3 Cup all purpose flour        
3/4  tsp. baking powder
2-1/2 tsp. baking soda        
3/4 Cup raisins
2-2/3 Cup buttermilk    
3 Cups Graham flour or Whole Wheat flour

Mix well. Bake in two well-greased coffee cans (1 lb size) with screw tops, or cover other cans with foil and tie tightly.

Bake at 375° F for 60 minutes. When done, remove cover and allow cans to cool for about ½ hour, then invert and shake out the bread.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 16, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmm! sounds delish


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it's called a Boston Brown bread, I think, I'm not real sure. I bet someone knows what it's called and I believe it can contain raisins.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is an idea how it is made Boston Brown Bread Recipe | RecipezaarI think it is an early American recipe. I now want to make some.


----------

